# Emotional IQ



## BattleBack (Jan 10, 2010)

I've taken IQ tests and consistently scored around the 148 range. But I don't see this as any kind of 'bragging right', please believe me.

I should be more successful than I am, because I have the capacity hardwired, (so to speak). But I read an article once that said something about successful people have both a high analytical IQ and a high emotional IQ, and that while the 'hardwired' IQ results/points can only be minimally affected, the emotional IQ is more plastic. This article got me thinking and wishing I could hand in my analytical IQ for a high emotional one. I'd do it in a heart beat. Since I can't, I want to figure out some way to gain a better emotional environment internally. Because right now it's pretty bad.

When I get stressed beyond toleration, I snap sometimes. In social situations I'm pretty good at avoiding anyone or anything I think might get under my skin too much. That's the problem with anger. It makes me want to avoid so much, especially people. I dread the idea of hurting anyone else who doesn't deserve an over-the-top response from me. 

I don't know folks...lately it's just bad and I don't think going into any details about this day to day experience would be much more than one long, negative, bleak, and certainly anger infused novella. 

How do you cope when you feel really dark and don't have anyone to talk to and maybe even fear saying anything out loud about it? I hate to admit this, but I think some really dark stuff sometimes and feel like if I said anything about it to a T, they'd panic and start throwing Rx's at me or label me in some way that isn't correct (imho). I don't need that. I know it's only clinical, but emotionally it feels like a type of verbal abuse. Like being called names.

I've thought about returning to therapy but my trust issues are so intense I don't know if it would be possible. This doubt emphasizes my thinking that maybe my emotional IQ just isn't ever going to be adjusted to the better like I wish it were.

Well, wish in one hand and poop in the other...:lol:


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats hard one because i feel the only way to get help with your emotions is to talk to someone who can help you. A psychologist someone who can help you figure out the anger and why its there and how to deal with it.  Trust takes awhile to build up i can tell  you it took awhile for me to trust my therapist but i stuck with it and i finally can say i do trust him. If you can just break down the barriers a bit and find a therapist you can connect with it will help.   take care.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2010)

These might be helpful:


Amazon.com: Emotional Intelligence: Why It Can Matter More Than IQ (9780553375060): Daniel Goleman: Books

Daniel Goleman – Ecological Intelligence, Emotional Intelligence, Social Intelligence ? Emotional Intelligence

Emotional Intelligence - What Is Emotional Intelligence

Emotional intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Testing Emotional Intelligence
The following is an online quiz but be warned most such quizzes are not well-validated if at all:

Emotional Intelligence (EQ) Quiz - Fuel for Success​


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread has wandered off topic.

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/general-...s-in-therapy-and-reluctance-to-try-again.html


----------

